# summer help wanted in twin cities



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

looking for lawn/landscape help. established co. adding crews need foreman and laborers please pm me


----------



## '01_1500 (Nov 29, 2007)

Well my PM isn't active yet but I have been lurking on this site for a while. If you are still looking for some help I would be interested, depending on where in the Twin Cities you are working from.


----------



## snowman55 (Nov 20, 2007)

north side, spring lake park (2 mile north of 694 on hiway 65)


----------



## '01_1500 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you are still looking for help you can email me at [email protected] with more information. I'm very interested.


----------

